# Removal Companies



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of good removal companies in the UK? Preferably not the very expensive national companies.

Somewhere in the south east / home counties?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Matt_Johnston said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of good removal companies in the UK? Preferably not the very expensive national companies.
> 
> ...


Search the site and you'll find a few other posts on the same lines. 
We used 'PSS' twice - and had no problems other than one broken picture frame glass and one vase.


----------



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, there's plenty of info


----------

